# Akadama?



## Ben M (11 Sep 2010)

hi, i'm looking for a substrate for my new nano. it will be planted with Rotala, Dwarf hairgrass, glosso, possibly hc and crypts (with mosses/ferns on wood and a mesh carpet). i've come across akadama, and having read JamesC's sticky i have come to the conclusion that it is a very good substrate. i will be dosing EI. i will use liquid carbon or yeast based co2 at first, then pressurised later on (my parents aren't too keen on the safety of pressurised, but someone we know is starting with it so we'll see how he gets on). the tank is 40l, 33cm (l) x 33cm (w) x 40cm (h). the lighting is 18w superfish light. do you think this is a good choice of substrate for my planted shrimp tank, and if so, is there anyone who sells it around the Hull/Beverley area, or anyone who would post it. i'm looking for the Double Red Line Hard Quality with a 0-6mm grain size. and will one 14l bag be enough?

cheers


----------



## Ben M (13 Sep 2010)

anyone? and should i put a little bit of peat under the akadama?


----------



## eternal optimist (15 Sep 2010)

Hi, I have used akadama in my 130l with spagnum (sp?) peat underneath and osmocote pellets. I have reasonable growth from my plants considering i dont use co2 or ferts and only have 36w lighting.

I wouldnt use it again based on the particle size and red/brown colour. I will use a proper aqautic soil next time and just accept the cash hit.


----------



## Ben M (18 Sep 2010)

thanks for the reply. about how much would it cost to buy enough of a proper aquatic substrate for a base of 33cm sq? and which are the best ones out there?


----------



## nayr88 (18 Sep 2010)

theres plenty out there.

all in ones such as ada aqua soil, oliver knotts aqua soil, colombo flora base...theres a few others these are the popular ones, i had good growth with colombo flora base and 10l did my 60cmx30cm with a big slope. so 5l could be enough.
 i fink i paid Â£30 for 10l cant rember but some of the site sponsers sell them.

cha cha chhhhaa checkkk it out


----------



## Ben M (18 Sep 2010)

thanks, i've just read some reviews of the ada aquasoil and it seems like a great product. only problem is the price. might have to be a christmas present lol.   the oliver knott is even more expensive, so i won't get that. there seem to be loads of different types of the ada, does it matter which one to get, or is it just preference to the appearance? 

the colombo flora base looks to be the cheapest. do you think that you get what you pay for, or is it just the brand name you're paying for? i like the look of the colombo flora base brown. what is the grain size? and in your tank did it break down at all? and how long have you had it in your tank for?

cheers


----------



## nayr88 (18 Sep 2010)

ive just orderd ada amazonia powder and ada power sand special, only 3l and 2l on power sand, cost Â£60 and im only using it due to a tax rebate, id never dip into my wages for it other wise.

well, with the flora base, i comes in 2 grain sizes i had the regular witch is pretty standard size(ill look it up and edit this post) The colour is perfect very naturaul looking and easy to plant into, apparently its th exact same as olly knotts just a different bag so obviously this wins because of price, i had 10x turn over of flow diy co2 and 48w over 65litres i grew blyxa japonica, glossostigma(was growing low and compact and carpeting), crypts and p.helefi(spelling) and had no problem and i was using a crappy cheap liquid fertiliser. 

as for it turning to mud, i was constantly re arranging rocks and wood and moving plants around, re planting and tearing out crypts ect, and yes i did get a little mudding in area, but it never affected the tank in clouding ect, it may of been different had i a skool of corys or the like. i had the tank running for say 3-4months, then emptid the tank to sell up never sold it the flora base dried up, i then had to use the tank for n emergency (oscar bullying my jack dempsey) so re used the flora base as a substrate, didnt cloud at all and havnt seen any mud patches so i guess when cleaning the tank i suctioned the mud out leaving the substrate all good.

id recommend it. 

but people get good results from tropica base layer stuff cant think of the name, with a top layer of gravel.


----------



## Ben M (18 Sep 2010)

hi, thanks for the help. i think i'll go for the colombo flora base then. i had a look at the tropica, but i don't really want to cap it with anything, because i'll end up mixing it all together.  

cheers


----------



## Ben M (26 Sep 2010)

hi, have you found out the grain size of the flora base?  i've googled it, but i can't seem to find any info. :? 

cheers


----------



## nayr88 (26 Sep 2010)

the normal size is between 2-3mm id say looking at some i have left over in a bag. 
 hogan has used the standard grain in his most recent journal so have a look see and your have a ruff idea


----------



## Ben M (27 Sep 2010)

thanks, i think that size looks ok, will that size grain be ok for carpet plants like glosso, hc and dwarf hairgrass?

cheers


----------



## nayr88 (28 Sep 2010)

ya darn tootin


----------



## Ben M (28 Sep 2010)

thanks


----------

